# Swimming vertical



## jaybird (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a Red Empress that recently started swimming vertical. I guess what I mean is it's hovering in a vertical position all the time. Rather than swimming or floating in a normal manner, it's straight up and down. At feeding times it eats normal just like the other fish and then it's back to being vertical. Any ideas what may be wrong?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be a swim bladder injury.

Is it at the top of the tank?

What size tank is this and what is the stock list?

What are your water parameters on the tank?

What is your tank maintenance routine?

Do you have a tank to isolate the fish in until we can determine what is wrong?

Kim


----------

